
Are Movie Theaters Actually Fueling Piracy? - marchustvedt
https://medium.com/@MarcHustvedt/are-movie-theaters-actually-fueling-piracy-f35cc48ac0ca#.viac16kvp
======
shabbaa
Is it just me or has there been a resurgence in cinema going as a social
activity. It felt like around year 2000 when dvds were peaking and then flat
screen tvs came in, cinemas were a lot quieter.

